# Capetown For Jhb Vape Meet.



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

Hey guys

is there anyone from Capetown coming to the JHB vape meet?

i would like for them to collect 2 vape stands from Zeki and bring it along, if they can and want to?

else its courier time....

thanks


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

i wish...


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Hey guys
> 
> is there anyone from Capetown coming to the JHB vape meet?
> 
> ...


if you buy me a ticket i will come to the JHB meet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

make that 2 of us hahaha, hey Riaz


----------

